# What do you do with your hair?



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

What length do you keep your hair normally, and what do you do with it when you are riding?

My hair seems to get thicker every year, and loves to insulate my head when I wear my helmet. I'm also starting to find that my ponytail makes my neck really hot too. Thinking about cutting my hair chin length, but wanted to see what ya'll do with your locks.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Wife keeps it pretty short. Maybe 3-4 inches long on top and shorter on the sides and back.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's really going to depend on what kind of hair. I've got medium textured, wavy hair but I've had it boy short for yearss now. It's super easy to care for, but I do get some stellar helmet hair.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine is a little longer than shoulder length with layers. I keep it in a pony tail when I ride & it still manages to go everywhere, & of course ends up a soaked, matted mess when I'm done. I don't notice the heat from the pony tail, but I definitely notice it if I don't tie up in one.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I have very thick long curly hair....figuring out what to do with it was an interesting learning experience. I pretty much have it figured out. In the winter one long pony in the back (which works pretty well at keeping my back pretty warm  ). It gets tangled at the base of the pony tail but can't really figure out a way around that. Then the summer when all that hair is ungodly hot, I do two braids on either side. It can be a little annoying if they start swinging but it keeps all that hair off my back.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I did have pretty long hair, but now mine is shoulder-length. I used to put it in a low ponytail, but this year I started wearing it under a buff, kind of like a big headband or bandana. Not only did it soak up the sweat and keep it out of my eyes, but it protected the top of my head from sunburn and bugs, and kept the hair out of my eyes, away from my face and off my neck. I honestly didn't find wearing it to be too hot, either.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty short, a little shaggier in winter. Short enough not to get in my eyes, and hairline length in back when cut. One interesting observation I have made about summer riding is that -even with a helmet - the front of your head gets some air-cooling from your movement, but the rear does not, it ends up wet with sweat. So a cut that is short in back will do a good job keeping you from overheating. I do my own thing; there are a couple people that I can rely on to say "your hair looks nice" when I really need to cut it for my own comfort/preference.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I usually do a plain pony tail or a pair of low ones, though if it's really hot sometimes I just let the helmet back-strap hold it loosely. (a little longer than shoulder and dead straight)


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I have super long hair (probably halfway down my back, if not longer). When on the bike I pull it to a side braid. I learned this was the best way to keep my hair from flying in my mouth/eyes/whatever and is better at keeping the tangles at bay.


----------



## heathralda (May 20, 2005)

I have pretty long hair. I always wear mine in two braids, Pippy Longstocking style. Its pretty low maintenance. With two braids I don't get tangles under my helmet.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a dude but often have locks the ladies would kill for, long, thick, and wavy. Did I mention thick? Like a pantene commercial, as a kid I used to wish for thinner hair, now I'm glad it hasn't turned loose 

I also ride morotcycles and the solutions I found work well on the moto I use for the MTB.

1. Do-rags and buffs. They keep it out of your eyes and in place under the helmet the best. I vary it up depending on weather conditions, and have experimented with custom made options for the summer heat (in GA, so hot and humid, bad for hair and body), though I have yet to improve on the tried and tested basics.

That still leaves a foot or more of hair to deal with, the best and easiest thing I have found so far is known as a "pony tail holder" or "hair glove". Heres one Motorcycle Ponytail Holder, Long Hair, Wrapter - Women Riders Now - Motorcycling News & Reviews

I am in the process of growing the mop out again, so during the coming "in-between" days, I may try a hair net for containment, but without impeding airflow.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Curly, shoulder length (dry). Two braids to the side or a low pony. The braids to the side are much cooler. The pony tends to get tangled from my camelback.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My hubby, back when he had hair, had blonde Goldilocks hair, with natural highlights, that women would have killed for.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I had shoulder length hair that I tied in a ponytail when I rode (but it was always a bit uncomfortable) . When I lost my hair during extensive chemo and radiation treatments 3 years ago, I wore buffs under my helmet for 2 years until my hair started to grow back. I liked the buff because it stayed in place, absorbed sweat and looked badass.

Once my hair got past the initial post chemo afro look, it's grown quickly to shoulder length and I've been wearing it straight, no pony tail. I found hair ties, no matter the type and placement, rub my scalp under my helmet (DH and all-mountain). Now I always carry a small brush in my back pack until my hair grows long enough to braid it


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Short. Kind of pixie-ish, somewhat like how Anne Hathaway wore it post "Les Miserables" (not sure what she looks like now). It used to be just past my shoulders, but it's naturally unruly (not curly, not straight either) and would turn into dreadlocks if I wore it any other way besides pigtails. I was tired of it and chopped it all off a few years ago!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Boy cut, about 1 1/2", short. My hair is very fine, but thank goodness it has a natural wave, so a dab of gel and some scrunching with my fingers and (usually) it's good to go.


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

My hair is about shoulder length, but hasn't been trimmed in about half a year. I think I'm going to cut it chin length, and let it grow out. I'm starting to think that I'll be trying pig tails as it gets longer.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Shoulder-blade length, fine, curly. Two pigtails. One ponytail annoys the crap out of me - it seems to always been in the way.

My hair is fine enough that if I pile it on top of my head just right, I can fit my helmet over it. No hair accessories needed, plus at the end of the ride I can do that thing where you take your helmet off and shake your hair out. Never looks as good as in the movies, but def gets a laugh.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Aw, I love your long pigtails! I wish I could grow mine that long again. I used to be able to tuck it into my trousers, but I got it cut shorter several years ago, and it just won't get past my waist now.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

gabrielle said:


> My hair is fine enough that if I pile it on top of my head just right, I can fit my helmet over it. No hair accessories needed, plus at the end of the ride I can do that thing where you take your helmet off and shake your hair out. Never looks as good as in the movies, but def gets a laugh.
> gabrielle


haha, awesome! Wt need the slow-mo video!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mohawk...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=580146265340478&l=5d3f731d4f


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine is fairly short - too short for a pony tail. I do nothing. I just put the helmet on and hope for the best when I take it off at the end of the ride. I can't let my bangs get too long during riding season, or they get in my eyes and direct sweat into my eyes (ouch).


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Thick, curly hair. Ponytails hurt me after a while so I don't wear them. I find it comfortable to just put up the front part/bangs with 2 of those wide bobby pins. That, or as someone else mentioned, a buff.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Fine wavy hair. Used to be long, but after kid it looked so ratty I cut it short. Then shorter. 

I can spritz w water & add a bit of jell or detangler, scrunch, good to go.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I do pigtails low on both sides.


----------



## CharityKase (Sep 17, 2013)

I was able to get a ride in today. It was a nice 65 degrees in Arkansas. I wore the hair in the pigtails, and I was able to keep cool. Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

It wasn't quite 65 here but it was so warm and nice to see the snow starting to dissipate! We got out and washed the cars without coats, lol Opted to let the hair be free since we were just power walking in the evening.


----------



## Taylor Livingston (Feb 5, 2014)

If I didn't have a boyfriend that thought me and my hair was pretty, I would probably just get a boy hair cut like I used to have because dealing with a ponytail while MTBing in Florida on a summer day is a nightmare. I usually do a quick messy side bun to try and keep it all together and it usually works until I need to take my helmet off and rip out a handful of hairs. Having long hair and riding is a lose lose situation lol.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

I have very thick, fairly long, wavy hair... Low pigtail braids keep it off my back and out of the way. Plus, when I take the helmet off, my hair still looks fairly decent!


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Today in a staff meeting my super was talking about keeping our hair 'more proper' when we are around customers. Mind you this is a car paint shop context. Then he looks to my long hair young male coworker (really long wild hair) and tells him to do some pig tails or a pony tail headband, all in jest but funny that it's a guy getting ribbed for long hair style.  Sometimes I'm jealous of his natural wave hair though...


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to sport massive, thick dreadlocks down to my waist - I would tie them low on my neck and they were heavy enough that they usually stayed put. I was probably the only roadie chick in Brisbane that had to wear an extra large helmet... but they were stunning - I miss them.

I now have wavy/curly shoulder length hair which I tie back in a pony tail or two... I have too much hair, even if its tied back bits come loose and get in my eyes. Waiting for it to get longer so I can braid it.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

As a guy who has long locks, I rarely if ever wear a helmet without tying up my hair. What I do is tie it in a ponytail and then loop it so that my ponytail isn't long. Kinda hard to describe and maybe doing that may sound a bit girly, but I don't care. It works if you want to keep your hair from blowing, and if you forget to wash your hair and it gets a bit oily then looping your ponytail prevents your hair from staining the back of your shirt or jacket. But I guess your hair has to be really dirty to do that


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wore my hair in a low pony tail for the longest time and always had hair flying everywhere and sticking to my face. Braids are definitely the way to go for medium/long hair! Either two french braids or one braid works well. Add in a nice helmet with plenty of vents (I like the Specialized prevails or s-works) and you will be good to go!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I cut it off. Short hair rocks. Camping is easier. Helmets are easier. And so stylish :thumbsup:


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chin length is hard because it's not really short and it won't go in a pony tail. You think it's tucked nicely behind your ears or into your helmet then you catch your shadow and realize it's really sticking out in all directions from under your helmet.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah  I had that for a while in college while I was letting it out. Load up on conditioner or hair spray or else it would go poofy, lol


----------



## Muddy Ribbons (Apr 16, 2014)

I have long, wavy hair that I wear in a long, low pony down the back, but that just turns into a great big mess of sweat and knots, not to mention twigs and leaves. At this point I usually have to stop and do a quick bun at the base of my neck, which gets uncomfortable :bluefrown:. I think I'm definitely going to try braids. But my hair is so soft that it tends to slip out of braids if it isn't french braided, and I don't know how that would feel under my helmet! Ah, lady troubles. I've also found that my skin tends to breakout more at the hairline where the helmet holds the sweat. I have really sensitive skin to begin with, but are there any tips you ladies use? Sweatbands, maybe? Thank you!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Muddy Ribbons said:


> I have long, wavy hair that I wear in a long, low pony down the back, but that just turns into a great big mess of sweat and knots, not to mention twigs and leaves. At this point I usually have to stop and do a quick bun at the base of my neck, which gets uncomfortable :bluefrown:. I think I'm definitely going to try braids. But my hair is so soft that it tends to slip out of braids if it isn't french braided, and I don't know how that would feel under my helmet! Ah, lady troubles. I've also found that my skin tends to breakout more at the hairline where the helmet holds the sweat. I have really sensitive skin to begin with, but are there any tips you ladies use? Sweatbands, maybe? Thank you!


I haven't found a perfect solution for hairline, helmet breakouts, but cleaning or changing out the pads frequently helps.

I don't like headbands as they could cause the helmet to not fit your head properly - again, depends on how big it is, your head, etc.

On long camping/bike trips, I always keep a stash of face wipes in the car. It also tends to help, though I wear my scars and dirt like a badge of pride. I suppose the consequences of sun, swear, and tears are also kind of cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy Ribbons (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the advice! I think that's what I'll have to do for sure, change the pads often and wipe up immediately after a ride. I feel you on scars and dirt, I had these huge bruises on my legs from a rather hilarious OTB tumble I took a few weeks back. I'm pretty sure my BF was tired of me showing them off LOL! Thanks again


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I have shoulder blade length hair. I always put it in either one side braid or two sides braids.


----------



## ladywrench (Aug 20, 2018)

My hair is stupid thick and wavy and mid-boob length. When it was a little shorter I just kept it in a low ponytail as braids look terrible on me, but then as it grew it would drive me insane covering my neck. As I pedaled I’d constantly reach back and pull it back into ponytail shape as opposed to it fanning out all over my neck. Now I do the messy bun thing which works quite well in keeping me cooler. Hair and riding bikes can definitely be a struggle, especially if it’s not long enough to pull back.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I put it up in one French braid. Tried a low pony tail and didn't work so well.


----------



## joey24601 (Apr 24, 2017)

I buzzed all mine off on a whim this summer with a 1.5 guard. It was amazing. So much more airflow through my helmet although I felt like a got more bugs flying into my helmet too. I got a lot of funny looks with the shaved head, but I will probably do again next summer it was so nice.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Scrunchies all in a row routed around and hanging on my left chest


----------



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

In a long pony tail or braid but high, out the back of the helmet between the shell and the strap (there's a good size hole there)....keeps off my neck and back


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

I keep mine in a low ponytail and a headband. It seems to work well for me right now.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My bike helmet seems to take care of the frizzies and on cold winter days I add a toque to flatten hy hair even more


----------

